# Phyisical Test Preping...Requiring Assistance.



## armo_aaron (25 Oct 2007)

I am currently trying to prepare for my Physical Test, I'm in normal condition, 170 Pounds, 6'0...but lacking in some of the tests I need to pass. 

-My running, started a few days ago and got 18:00min@0.9Miles, really bad... A few days later(Today) I got 20:00min@1.2Miles. 
-Hand Grib, I remember getting something around 50-60 on each hand, not sure if it's in pounds/kg, is this good/bad for the test...not sure?
-Push-Ups, was doing 3 a month ago, now doing 11.
-Situps, about 40/min with touching chest to knees.

The big question... What can I do to really boost my overall conditioning to prepare for the test?

P.S. Sorry if there are any gramatical errors, English is my third language.


----------



## Munxcub (25 Oct 2007)

Well you're showing improvement so keep it up. Work hard, eat clean, get proper rest (8 hours a night). It's not going to happen quickly, it will take time. The harder you work the faster it will improve but to a point. How long were you sedentary before starting to train? Just keep that in mind, be patient, but work hard. 

Oh... and read the posts in the training forum, there is a TON of info in there to give you ideas to keep your training fresh and effective.


----------



## Franko (25 Oct 2007)

Please do a search. This has been covered time and again.

LOCKED

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------

